# Oh no, smaller surge areas!



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

With the new update, surge areas are smaller than ever. I'm not surprised at all that Uber continues to find ways to decrease driver earnings. When will all the drivers say that enough is enough? Probably a long time to come yet.


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Really? Oh no way it's like lyft?


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

I tell you I'm not wasting my gas to drive way the hell into Atlanta. I can't understand that if all the money is in Atlanta, then why the hell can't Uber surge outside of Atlanta? Riders should be more than willing to pay more if there are less Uber drivers outside Atlanta.


----------

